
Lego Launches Toys More Complex Than Blocks, Fit for Digital Age - marklabedz
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-11-07/lego-launches-toys-more-complex-than-blocks-fit-for-digital-age#r=hpt-ls
======
judk
Mindstorms is at least 10 years old.

